# Matte Black Vinyl Wrap



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has had their GTR wrapped in Matte black as yet?

Seen loads of exotics with it done, and IMO looks very 

Wondering how it would look on a 34?...


----------

